# So what happens when your Ice shanty falls out of your truck?



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

My ice shanty fell out of the bed of my truck and got ran over multiple times and destroyed along with all of my equipment. Will homeowners or auto cover it and if so will it be comprehensive? Anyone in insurance land know?


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

good luck with that one.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Yeah that is pretty much what I thought.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Lemme know if it works out with the insurance co. I've got an old shanty I'd like ta trade in on a new one.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

If you have full coverage it should be covered under comp. A few years ago I was bringing home a brand new fancy gas grill and even though tied down it blew out of the back of the truck and was totally trashed. A $300 grill smashed to bits. Called my insurance man (Auto Owners) and at first he balked but after giving him the "I ain't taking no for a answer speech" he relented and after faxing him the bill Auto Owners paid 100% for a new grill and no deductible..........

Just gotta be assertive........


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> If you have full coverage it should be covered under comp. A few years ago I was bringing home a brand new fancy gas grill and even though tied down it blew out of the back of the truck and was totally trashed. A $300 grill smashed to bits. Called my insurance man (Auto Owners) and at first he balked but after giving him the "I ain't taking no for a answer speech" he relented and after faxing him the bill Auto Owners paid 100% for a new grill and no deductible..........
> 
> Just gotta be assertive........


You see thats the thing. I am not trying to be dishonest or anything but what the hell do you pay for with insurance. The thing is you gotta be really careful with it or they will find a reason not cover it.


----------



## shockwaves (Jan 4, 2008)

how does a coupe fall out of a truck?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Homeowners = NO

Auto, if anything will be comprehensive, but I gaurantee your claims adjuster will ask you why the tailgate wasn't shut, which would be the due negligence of the owner. It is worth a try.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Quack Wacker said:


> Homeowners = NO
> 
> Auto, if anything will be comprehensive, but I gaurantee your claims adjuster will ask you why the tailgate wasn't shut, which would be the due negligence of the owner. It is worth a try.


The shanty fell out because someone stole the tailgate..:evil:


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

jlcrss said:


> My ice shanty fell out of the bed of my truck and got ran over multiple times and destroyed along with all of my equipment. Will homeowners or auto cover it and if so will it be comprehensive? Anyone in insurance land know?


Whats the odds. This same thing happened to me last night. Met up with a couple pals to go fish the Sagnasty, when they dropped me back at my truck, they loaded my shanty full of all my gear(poles, lure boxes, camera, bucket, heater, and all my other crap) I estimate it at about $600-$650 worth of stuff. Well needless to say somehow the tailgate never got shut. I finally get home and back in to unload and the tailgates down and the bed is empty. I wanted to cry. I called my buddy to tell him what happened. And he told me he was coming out of the gas station we met up at just as I left and saw a man stop in the road and pickup what looked to be a shanty. He chased him down and got it back. All my stuff was in tact and in working order. Man am I glad he came out at that moment. Hopefully you find a solution to your dilemma. Good luck. Hope it all works out.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Full coverage does not have anything to do with it, it would come under comp and you can carry comp with pl-pd


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm surprised that this wouldn't be considered gross negligence and not covered. I by no means really know insurance. But if they do cover it, I now know why I pay way too darn much for premiums.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i'm surprised that this wouldn't be considered gross negligence and not covered. I by no means really know insurance. But if they do cover it, I now know why I pay way too darn much for premiums.


You hit it on the head MSUICEMAN, I am in insurance and NEGLIGENCE (if that was the cause) is not part of the LEGAL BOUND CONTRACT that you agree to and sign.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

GoneFishin said:


> Lemme know if it works out with the insurance co. I've got an old shanty I'd like ta trade in on a new one.


 
= fraud with a 5 year in jail sentence. Good luck let me know how the soap on a rope catches your dinner:lol:


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Home owners is gonna cover it. The story is my wife went into my truck and left the tailgate down. I didn't realize it and when I took off it fell out and onto an extremely busy highway and got hit by several cars. I pay alot of money for insurance and I guess there is a reason why. Hopefully I can get everything replaced before I go up north this weekend. I will have to wait for the claims person to make a final determination.


----------



## Duck Thumper (Dec 10, 2008)

Negligence yes it will not pay, (no offense but) stupidity, insurance will cover. Ihave had several customers that we paid for stupid things that they did. This is covered under your homeowners policy. It is subject to your deductible. Your auto will not cover it because it is not an item that is fixed or manufactured with the vehicle. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Duck Thumper (Dec 10, 2008)

Negligence refers to personal injury. If you left money in your car or any other item on the front seat and parked it in Detroit. You were negligent but the insurance company will cover it because under contract it is your personal property and that is a covered item as long as it is resulting from a covered peril.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Duck Thumper said:


> Negligence yes it will not pay, (no offense but) stupidity, insurance will cover. Ihave had several customers that we paid for stupid things that they did. This is covered under your homeowners policy. It is subject to your deductible. Your auto will not cover it because it is not an item that is fixed or manufactured with the vehicle. Hope this helps and good luck.


Fortunately for me I have a lot of insurance because stupid is a familiar term for me.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i'm surprised that this wouldn't be considered gross negligence and not covered. I by no means really know insurance. But if they do cover it, I now know why I pay way too darn much for premiums.


You're paying way to much for insurance because of drunk drivers, not Joe the Plumber losing tackle.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Theres times I would just MUTE MY MOUTH!


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

How about rodent damage to a shanty? Got out to the bay yesterday for the first time, set up shanty and it was full of holes. Needless to say I was not a happy person, a few fish would have made the day better though.


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

Absolutely, they cover animal damage in a house


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got a bathroom in my shanty (well a milk jug) and a stove so accordingto uncle sam, I think I can sleep in it and have it qualify as a second home. I wonder what home owners insurance on a shanty would be?


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

If your deductible is for instance $500, wouldn't you be better off just replacing it yourself so your premiums don't go up (which I hear happens if you use your insurance that you pay for).


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

naterade said:


> I've got a bathroom in my shanty (well a milk jug) and a stove so accordingto uncle sam, I think I can sleep in it and have it qualify as a second home. I wonder what home owners insurance on a shanty would be?


Yeah but don't forget, then you will have to pay taxes on the second home :lol:.....Mack


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

what kind of damage did the cars that hit your stuff get? I can imagine that a shanty could do serious damage at high speeds.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quack Wacker said:


> = fraud with a 5 year in jail sentence. Good luck let me know how the soap on a rope catches your dinner:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

icefishermanmark said:


> what kind of damage did the cars that hit your stuff get? I can imagine that a shanty could do serious damage at high speeds.


Probably not the portable one's, but if it were a 6 x 4ft wooden shanty in the back of a 1996 silverado, in the spring of 98, then yes.....ahhh to be young and dumb, I still can't believe that shanty fell out.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

A guy in a half ton pickup hit it and it took out the air dam. Other than that the shanty took the worst of it. The ironic thing in all of this is the insurance adjuster said if the shanty would of just fell out and got damaged they probably wouldn't of covered it. Since it was run over after it fell out it is now covered. Weird how insurance is?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

insurance is a huge rip off. One of the biggest scams in America. You pay tons and tons of money each month for what? You have payed for that shanty many times over. If they cover it they will get there money back.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree. but on the other side, I have a good freind thats an adjuster and you would not believe some of the stories he tells me of people trying to rip them off. The body shops are some of the worst. They have a investagation department that will check you out if they think fraud , some people just want more than whats coming to them.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

jlcrss said:


> Home owners is gonna cover it. The story is my wife went into my truck and left the tailgate down. I didn't realize it and when I took off it fell out and onto an extremely busy highway and got hit by several cars. I pay alot of money for insurance and I guess there is a reason why. Hopefully I can get everything replaced before I go up north this weekend. I will have to wait for the claims person to make a final determination.


 That's awesome! The bad thing about insurance is you pay for it hoping never to use it. You don't know what it covers until you need it because noone can understand the policy except the insurance agent. I think they write in a loop hole for everything, then decide if they will pay or not on a case by case basis. I've had 2 different friends fight in court for years with insurance companies and then get their money.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea I know what you're talking about....they pay when THEY want to, not when you deserve it. It's true, insurance is the biggest scam in this country. 
There's always a clause somewhere in the policy, which insurance will interpret to their benefit, on ways of not paying out what is truly owed. My best friend's dad's barn & farming machines burned down from lighting 2 years ago....couple hundred thousand in damages. Keep in mind, he's in his 80's and has paid insurance ALL his life and made no claims on his farm. Guess what? The insurance agent magically came up with a damage figure totaling less than the cost to reframe the barn! What a crock! If I didn't owe on my house, I wouldn't pay a dime for insurance and tell those s.o.b.'s to get bent....


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

There was a blue ice shelter/sled on the right side of the southbound US-31 freeway south of White Lake between Christmas and New Year. State cop helped a passer by load it as he classified it as "litter".


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Fred Bear said:


> If they cover it they will get there money back.


yeah, that is the problem isn't it. I don't know how expensive of a shanty this was, but when it comes to little stuff, personally, I chalk it up to **** happens and wouldn't file a claim. You make a few little claims like that and you'll like see your premium increase, or as in the case of my FIL get a letter saying they decided to drop you as a customer...


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

RichP said:


> yeah, that is the problem isn't it. I don't know how expensive of a shanty this was, but when it comes to little stuff, personally, I chalk it up to **** happens and wouldn't file a claim. You make a few little claims like that and you'll like see your premium increase, or as in the case of my FIL get a letter saying they decided to drop you as a customer...


It was either they covered it or I was going to give ice fishing because I wasn't going without a shanty. I had over 1500 dollars in stuff damaged. I don't consider that a small claim. It is true if you make three claims in a 5 year period you WILL get dropped by your homeowners insurance.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Fred Bear said:


> insurance is a huge rip off. One of the biggest scams in America. You pay tons and tons of money each month for what? You have payed for that shanty many times over. If they cover it they will get there money back.


well... i've paid enough over the years in insurance to buy a new truck... are you advising me to torch mine so I get a new one?

i too wonder if its worth it, even if they will cover it, once the deductible is paid and possibly have a raise in premiums.....


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

One thing is for sure.........Insurance premiums suck!!!!!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

MSUICEMAN said:


> well... i've paid enough over the years in insurance to buy a new truck... are you advising me to torch mine so I get a new one?
> 
> i too wonder if its worth it, even if they will cover it, once the deductible is paid and possibly have a raise in premiums.....


no, I'm not saying to torch your truck or do anything else against the law. I'm just saying that insurance is one huge rip off. The biggest one there is. Font ever ever buy the extended warranty they offer at those best buys and junk. That is another huge rip off. I wonder how it would be if I invested every dollar I have paid for insurance how much I would have. I have made 1 home owners claim for $500 and 1 car insurance claim for I cant remember how much in 25 years.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Here's one for ya. My daughter was riding in another girls car that went out of control, and crashed. The car was totaled no one was hurt bad, but three of the five in the car had to go to the hospital. She gets a call acouple of days later from the drivers insurance company and they tell her that state law says that she can't go back on the drivers insurance for any medical care that she received she has to claim it on her own. I'm sitting here wondering what the f*** do I pay all these premiums for when no one in my car or truck is covered with my own insurance.


----------

